# 2 less reasons to watch WWECW....



## Clark Kent (May 25, 2007)

*2 less reasons to watch WWECW....
By Silent Bob - Sat, 19 May 2007 00:53:51 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Stephanie "I'm a McMahon so that makes me smart" in her new role as VP of talent (something she knows soooooo much about) haas fired 8 people...one of them the lovely and ever delicious Shelly Martinez, better known to the WWECW audience as vampire vixen Ariel.

Well, that's 2 more reasons why WWECE sucks.

											Attached Images							
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



17.jpg (18.7 KB)											


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

